# What To Do Now



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 47 and have been working since my teens and over 23 years in the IT profession and yesterday I lost my job! Hit us like a brick up side the head, me, my boss and 48 others at my old company were laid off. In my adult life I have not known or have been affected like this by the economy so that's how I know it's REALY bad.

Do I keep the OB and go camping (I have lots of time now, but no money), put it on CraigsList, mail the keys to the bank? What do I do next? I've never been unemployed before. Just a couple of the questions whirling around my head right now.

Fall is my favorite camping season in the South, but don't know if I'll be in the mood any time soon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry that this has happened to you. I can only imagine how your mind is reeling. Perhaps, while you are working it through your mind, you can take a few days and go camping, why not? 
Hang in there, you may find that although one door has closed, maybe another is about to open. ( just a short while ago today, someone said that to me)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That's some real bad luck. As you have never known unemployment I feel your pain as I also have been continuously employed since my middle teen years.

You just say Georgia but is it small town or big town as that will affect your job search. If it is big town then I would take two week off camping while you work on the resume and then hit the bricks to get a new job. Do not sell anything until you absolutely have to.

Good luck and let us know how the search goes.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

don't really know what to say. but here goes

tomorrow is Friday a good day to relax!!! while relaxing get all your thoughts and emotions in order. weigh all you options.
the job you lost is now behind you, focus forward. you are still a valuable commodity. also don't sell what make you happy unless you have no choice. i have a friend who sold everything right away and he go a job shortly after.

good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man that is a bummer,I have been there not that long ago. I was so worried but it worked out and got a job that was closer to home and the pay was almost the same and now much better. We had about 200 people laid off and everyone got a new job and in most cases a better job. Not sure where you live but I just read on monster.com where there is always openings for I.T's even in a down economy. Good luck and we will be pulling for you.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not that it helps in any tangible way, but I'm sooooo sorry to hear this. I have found myself suddenly unemployed, though have dodged 5 RIFs, and understand very well how it shakes the very roots of one's being. It's scarey - in any market - but you need to believe in yourself! You've said there were many others involved - evidence for you to use that it was not about YOUR performance. Think about how you'll spin that in future interviews - but it sure sounds like the fact that you lost your job IS NOT ABOUT YOU! (Keep in touch with your prior manager - (s)he could be a very valuable reference for you.)

Do yourself a favor. (Other family schedules allowing) take a little bit of time to "decompress"...to grieve this loss and come out on the other side with positive, forward looking STRENGTH. Most folks don't realize how deeply or broadly these events can effect them. Camping presents a great way to do that and, if the rest of the family can't join you for the whole time, maybe you can find a close-by CG that YOU can go to , to really spend the time and energy to just re-collect yourself. Good time to evaluate your skills and look at your options. Quiet and solitude for resume writing, too. 23 years in one profession is a long time - I'll bet you've gained all kinds of marketable skills. You just need to think about how to package it all to make it obvious to an employer that YOU ARE THE ONE! Take some time. You need it for your own mental health - an asset that you will need to rely on when you _do_ start that job hunt.

Good energy coming your way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about you losing your job. Our jobs are a big part of our lives and when it's suddenly not there it takes some time to adjust. Take some time to come to grips with it and don't make any quick decisions, those are the kind that you may regret later on.

Don't let your circumstances define you, look big picture......

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Out of work also.. As you can imagine RV sales are very bad.. Manufactures have orders, but dealers finance there inventories. So no dealers are able to buy trailers. We went from 75 trailers coming into our yard daily, to 100 a week after about August. That was fine, and we all still stayed busy enough..

Well, that 100 a week has went to 5 a week the last few weeks.. Yea really bad..

So, I decided to park my dually for the winter till this finance problem blows over..

I got a job yesterday hauling groceries and food products in a semi reefer truck.. That job is recession proof compared to RV hauling.. Everyone has to eat!

I am staying leased on, so going back to RV hauling is just a phone call away..

We all feel that it will be Feb/Mar till it gets busy enough to sustain a full time rv hauler..

Dutchman RV is closing Nov 15th and will not reopen till Jan 15th. Keystone, Forest River, Heartland, Jayco, Newmar and just about all of the others will also be closing from 6-8 weeks here soon also for the holidays becasue it is so dreadfully slow.

It will be a horrible xmas for the people involved in RV's. The Elkhart, In. area has the highest unemployment in the US.. Please pray for these hardworking people..

I feel very lucky.. I made 4 phone calls on 4 job openings, and I had 4 jobs.. I have a totally clean driving record and a solid 20 year employment history.. I am very thankful for that right now.. They all begged me to come to work and said they dont see many drivers that have my experience and such a perfect driving record..

So now Im back to bein a trucker.. Much rather be a RV hauler, but at least my house will be warm this winter and xmas presents will be under the tree... Dad might be 2000 miles away on xmas day, but I will be there in spirit..

Even the oil fields have haulted operations here in Colorado because many of the contractors rely on short term bank loans for drilling operations.. This isnt being talked about on the news, but this is really happening..

In short order this will destroy our economy.. Many of us will be blind sided by this if something isnt done quickly..

I feel for any of you this is happening to..

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hang in there. keep yourself sharp and do what makes you happy for the next few days. Relax and take a deep breath.
Call friends and family and let them know your situation and if they are aware of any opportunities. have them ask their friends and family.

Good luck ! In this economy, it can happen to anyone. you just have to move on and you just might find it all worked out for the better.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I know how you feel.







I was laid off after 35 years, and not sure what was going to happen. I think most people over react and assume they will be in the poor farm from now on. With your years of experience, other jobs will soon appear. Maybe even a better one. I took my time and found an even better job. So will you...







BTW... go camping. Good therapy....


----------



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

FraTra said:


> I'm 47 and have been working since my teens and over 23 years in the IT profession and yesterday I lost my job! Hit us like a brick up side the head, me, my boss and 48 others at my old company were laid off. In my adult life I have not known or have been affected like this by the economy so that's how I know it's REALY bad.
> 
> Do I keep the OB and go camping (I have lots of time now, but no money), put it on CraigsList, mail the keys to the bank? What do I do next? I've never been unemployed before. Just a couple of the questions whirling around my head right now.
> 
> Fall is my favorite camping season in the South, but don't know if I'll be in the mood any time soon.


Don't sell!!! I know it's easy to say that, but family time is truly all we have EVER had.. You will get another job, and it will be soon. So go kiss your wife and hug your kids and throw a marshmellow on the fire for all of us here who will pray for you... and also know that while this door is closing another will open up soon.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Keep the faith!

I am a former IT person who had been laid off 2x in the past 15 years. Finally, I changed careers and am much happier. I believe everything happens for a reason. Take this time, go camping, and spend quality time with your family!

Rick


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you type in JuJu.com it is a search engine for jobs.. I see lots of IT in Georgia. I find all my jobs using JuJu and also my state job posting website.

If your ready for a move out west, the oil companies are begging and begging for people.. They are going to drill 10's of 1000's of wells in Colorado, Wyoming, North/South Dakota, New Mexico, Utah, and West Texas. They are presently installing a 48 inch pipeline for natural gas from Wyoming to Ohio.. It will have feeders going all over the east.. The companies out east are begining to hire to handle this new flow of gas going your way.. They pay excellent and have perks that are on the extreme side.. Some even offer a new RV of your choice to stay in with free rent while working at a office site for them.. Might be alot of fun.

The jobs that we are losing in one sector will be taken up by another sector.. The USA has decided to drill wells... Many 1000's of jobs will flow with the wells.

It sucks because we are right in the middle of one sector folding while the other is now being born.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

As others have said "keep the faith" and the old adage of "when one door closes another opens" is often VERY true!! I agree go camping and spend time with your family, memories are ours forever, go make some. We have an IBM near us, and they have had lay offs from time to time over the last ten years, and many of our friends have said getting laid off was the best thing that ever happened to them!! Believe in yourself and in the future, and you'll be fine.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Everything I've read says you shouldn't make any rash moves. Take a week to come to terms with it and then work on your resume. Don't send it out until it is polished, and then use any networking contacts with other's in your field to start looking for your next position. Good luck with the search!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your job loss. It's hard to handle, but everyone here is right - hold tight for a few days and catch your breath and then look at everything with a clear head. You will be glad you did.

Since you are an IT guy, make yourself a business card and flier with your skills on it and start passing it around to small businesses. My DH turns away small network set ups and home installs all the time because he just does not have the time to do them. Get your name out there and you might be able to help sustain your family until the next job comes along. Who knows - you might really like being independent!

Good luck to you!

Shannon


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

What can anyone else say. Get away and no better way than in the camper. Then come back fresh and full of fresh ideas on where you go next. Best of luck.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Hang in there ane remember, good things come to those who wait and the Big man upstairs wont give us more than we can handle....keep you head up and maybe a small mini trip would help to clear the mind and soul ---i want to be a "WorkKamper" when i grow up!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

This may not sound good to you right now, but most people look back on their layoffs after a year or so and are glad they happened. I would recommend that yuo check out a guy named Dave Ramsey. He gives life changing financial and relationship advice based on Christianity. My wife and I started to listen to him several years ago and we have been blessed by following his advice. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies and great advice, I appreciate it very much.

We couldn't go camping this weekend but my DW wants next weekend so looking forward to that.

For those that wondered/asked I live about 30 miles east of Atlanta GA, so there are a good amount of jobs out there but there is a lot of competition. I have decided that trying to keep perm jobs for the security just hasn't worked out for me in the past 7 years or so. I have to decided to try contracting which is big in the IT profession. If I can stay busy enough with 3- 6 month contracts I think I will enjoy it. Maybe have a few weeks between contracts to enjoy camping and other family things.

I'm actually looking forward to the change and opportunities that hopfully will come, at least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. I believe everything happens for a reason and something good will happen. We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I to0 am an IT guy with 20+ years and a layoff a few years ago at age 52. Luckily my DW works so that provided a safety net for us until I found a new job.

Like many have said, keep looking forward. With 23 years experience you surely know many others in the IT field. Make a list and start calling and emailing them all. Someone out there has the lead you need to just the right job for you.

Good luck. It sounds like you are on a good track with the contracting approach. Depending on your particular skill set that can be a great way to go.


----------

